# Photo of the Month May 2013



## harrigab

okay folks, time to give it a whirl, just a couple of rules,
1. only 1 entry per member
2. picture to be taken within month of comp.
3. only 1 vote per member.
4. no voting for your own pic.

I'll add a poll at the end of the month and leave it for a week to get the votes in.

happy snapping!! ;D


----------



## Vida

Is there more than one category ? :'(
Why only one pic each?? :-X


----------



## adrino

Were do we post the picture? :-[ Is it here in this thread? :-\


----------



## harrigab

Vida said:


> Is there more than one category ? :'(
> Why only one pic each?? :-X


yep we want what each member considers their best pic that month Vida,, looking for quality and not quantity. The "category" is simple,,any pic at all that you find you want to enter,,


----------



## harrigab

adrino said:


> Were do we post the picture? :-[ Is it here in this thread? :-\


yep, in this thread adrino


----------



## adrino

Fanks!


----------



## harrigab

lol, we're a day early folks!


----------



## KB87

RBD is using puppy warfare for this contest! Who can compete with a 2 day old pup leaning against mom? 

I give in! Uncle, RBD, uncle!


----------



## harrigab

*we'll start the pics in the morning folks 0'00 GMT ha ha!*


----------



## hobbsy1010

They have all the gear but no idea Harri 

Let them win April between them ;D ;D 

Hobbsy


----------



## dmak

Random question Harri. Will my blackmouth V be eligible for voting/winning or is this for purebred only? I'm impartial to the answer, (i.e.you won't hurt my feelings either way)


----------



## harrigab

dmak said:


> Random question Harri. Will my blackmouth V be eligible for voting/winning or is this for purebred only? I'm impartial to the answer, (i.e.you won't hurt my feelings either way)


of course he is eligible!!!(don't forget my Ruby is a half and half lol!)


----------



## SkyyMax

I have a question - can we have 2 categories - "Puppies" and "Over 1 year old"?

These of us who have adults V's have a very slim chance going against young pups 
Otherwise I am voting for a cute puppy


----------



## harrigab

SkyyMax said:


> I have a question - can we have 2 categories - "Puppies" and "Over 1 year old"?
> 
> These of us who have adults V's have a very slim chance going against young pups
> Otherwise I am voting for a cute puppy


Not really, I'm just running it as a bit of fun tbh and having two categories would mean double the workload for me. Older dogs have just as much chance as pups given the right photo imo, otherwise we could end up splitting it into all sorts of categories, ie hunting, field trials, lazing, swimming etc. Let's just run it as it is for now and if we feel we need to tweak it in the future we'll look at it then. ,


----------



## R E McCraith

Har ? should the pups wear cloths in the Pic - I VVill V naked !!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## OttosMama

What is the time frame that we can enter for may? Is it just a week or do the entries count until may 31?


----------



## harrigab

OttosMama said:


> What is the time frame that we can enter for may? Is it just a week or do the entries count until may 31?


right through till end of May ;D


----------



## Ozkar

R said:


> Har ? should the pups wear cloths in the Pic - I VVill V naked !!!!!!!!!LOL


NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO................................


----------



## River

Why don't you pick a theme, rather than puppies and older.

The win would then be a good shot and most fitting the brief.


----------



## Ozkar

Would an oddly coloured Vizsla be illegible?


----------



## harrigab

well done Kevin ;D


----------



## harrigab

Ozkar said:


> Would an oddly coloured Vizsla be illegible?


yes illegible.... it was taken in April lol!


----------



## dmak

Kevin - your pup looks great, but what is that object on the ground in front of your pup?


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*



harrigab said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would an oddly coloured Vizsla be illegible?
> 
> 
> 
> yes illegible.... it was taken in April lol!
Click to expand...

It was taken last Sunday. I'm losing track of months. Happens when you haven't worked for a year........


----------



## redbirddog

> okay folks, time to give it a whirl, just a couple of rules,
> 1. only 1 entry per member
> 2. picture to be taken within month of comp.
> 3. only 1 vote per member.
> 4. no voting for your own pic.


Darn rules anyway. You know how many hundreds of pictures I have of Chloe and Bailey?

They are so used to getting their picture taken they know the command: "assume the position." :

Might have to bring out the "good camera" for this competition.

Happy shooting. Camera that is. 8)

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010

Darcy,

Where did u pull that one from???

That's a contender if I ever saw one 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Hobbsy I have had that for a while I have hundreds of photos of her,in fact I have more photos of Darcy, than the police have of soap star paedophiles... ;D.. is there any more news on the Vizsla calendar 2014,,


----------



## hobbsy1010

I'm thinking of 'dressing' our's up in fancy dress for this one!! 

Just got to find a costume shop that will 'play along' with us ???

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

I might roll Darcy in a cigarette paper and enter her as a RIZSLA..


----------



## AcadianTornado

This is Whistler's pic of the month.... "Hanging out with my mom" ;P


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> Hobbsy I have had that for a while I have hundreds of photos of her,in fact I have more photos of Darcy, than the police have of soap star paedophiles... ;D.. is there any more news on the Vizsla calendar 2014,,


so, am I to assume it's not an entry Darcy?
looks like I'm gonna have to do another thread at month end just for the valid pics lol!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Darcy, the MOD POLICE are on to you :-[

Fraud is a serious crime!!

You of all people should know this  

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Sorry Hobbsy Its' a fair cop... ???..didn't realise you were the photo police..lol. ;D. I will start taking some May photos.....you should maybe accept date stamped photos only...


----------



## Vida

Question ???
Can the photo have lots of dogs in it?
I may have to go for quantity over quality :-\


----------



## hobbsy1010

Don't mean to state the obvious Darcy but the 'clue' is in the post title :-\ :-\

We all make mistakes, ( 2 and your out ) we are only Hoooooooooooooooooman.......... after all!!!!  


Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Hobbsy hows this for a bit of legal mitigation....this is a photo of Darcy on her callendar featuring the month of May....howzat.........lol.. ;D ;D ;D I think I even rotated the picture...bonus points please..oops ..minus the bonus points, it never rotated...


----------



## hobbsy1010

I love that Darcy, done in true Blue Peter style ;D

That qualifies in my book ;D

Just got to pass Harri now and I think you could be top three 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Bloooo Peter Hobbsy, this was Photobox finest hour,and they took 25 quid off me in the process.. ;D


----------



## calum

I have no idea whats happening lol  good thing its harrigab's job to sort out all these photos and not mine 



Vida said:


> Question ???
> Can the photo have lots of dogs in it?
> I may have to go for quantity over quality :-\


Yes thats fine


----------



## tknafox2

I wont be participating (except to vote vote), but I just had to share this photo, since y'all are watching this ;D
(Its just a joke, please dont kick me out)


----------



## harrigab

Vida said:


> Question ???
> Can the photo have lots of dogs in it?
> I may have to go for quantity over quality :-\


yep, can have as many dogs as you want ;D


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> This is some of Darcy yesterday...no cheating this time Hobbsy, they are date stamped...although not showing Darcy at her best especially the last photo, she was fed up having to come away from chasing squirrels to have her photo taken, the look on her face says it all.   ;D
> 
> PS....I did rotate the photos, but it appears to have failed...


which pic are you entering Darcy?


----------



## Vida

Beautiful bitch Darcy! Lovely body shape and tone 
I'm sure you can get some better pics tho?! These don't do her justice!
I don't mean to offend :


----------



## Vida

Haha! 
But... no.
Keep trying Darcy ;D


----------



## harrigab

which pic are you entering Darcy?
[/quote]
;D


----------



## Darcy1311

harrigab said:


> which pic are you entering Darcy?


 ;D 
[/quote]

Dont really know... :-\ :-\..I might wait till June.. ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Which ever one you post Darcy, one thing is for sure you got yourself a lovely looking pup there mate.
She sure loves the camera  

Hobbsy


----------



## WireyV

I know it's early in the month but this photo captures Rigby's current ball pointing prowess! Why retrieve when she can just point and get me to do the legwork!


----------



## DaveD

Go Penny Go!

Taken a few days ago around her 6mos bday.


----------



## dmak

Here is my ONE photo entry. I will be leaving New Orleans in a few days and won't be with Kauzy until June so we had to have an early submission. We went to the swamps yesterday and snapped a few pics. This was my favorite


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> :-[
> I, on the other hand would shy away from voting for any picture that features a dog wearing a choke chain. No matter how cute the dog. :-[ :-[
> 
> Don't mean to be mean or hurt anyone's feelings...
> visited the vet yesterday and we talked about many things.
> 
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8580.msg66177/topicseen.html#new


 You are not hurting my feelings and I don't use a check chain personally, but they are not used to choke your dog, others use pinch collars and E collars, personally I don't agree with those but being an international world wide forum folk have so many training methods for their dogs....I am struggling to get a decent photo of Darcy period.....


----------



## Darcy1311

Datacan, a few posts ago you said that pictures should not be voted on if the dog is wearing a choke chain...but looking at the last photo you posted that looks like a pinch collar on your fine beast.....or are you not entering that photo.....  ...it's getting a bit competitive this photo shoot thing. ;D


----------



## Nelly

This photo is a bit blurry, but I love it as she is running free into the lovely evening that it was. Taken today, May 4th.


----------



## Nelly

Aaahhh upside down! How do I turn it around? Data?


----------



## hobbsy1010

Don't forget this is a bit of fun.....



datacan said:


> I can only vote once and I can enter only one picture. Not really fair if I keep changing the picture (once people have seen it and voted), even if I take a better one later this month.
> 
> Darcy still gets my vote, as long as she doesn't sport a choke chain...
> 
> ////
> 
> On prong collar, chain type choke collar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nibaQnS44FE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85r03U5WPV8
> 
> "Study of Prong Collars in Germany
> 
> Information from Anne Marie Silverton Seminar
> 
> •100 dogs were in the study. 50 used choke and 50 used prong.
> 
> •The dogs were studied for their entire lives. As dogs died, autopsies were performed.
> 
> •Of the 50 which had chokes, 48 had injuries to the neck, trachea, or back. 2 of those were determined to be genetic. The other 46 were caused by trauma.
> 
> •Of the 50 which had prongs, 2 had injuries in the neck area, 1 was determined to be genetic. 1 was caused by trauma."
> 
> -------
> 
> *I use a harness on Sam, most of the time ;D and actually encourage him to pull. *


Not a debate on training technique!!!!

Correct or incorrect it's meant to be light hearted topic / competition!

The only critique should be about the picture quality not the training methods :-\

Please post in relevant categories for this.

Hobbsy


----------



## AcadianTornado

Hey guys, picture of the month is about fun regardless of the rest! It's not a competition, it's just plain old appreciation of our pups!!


----------



## OttosMama

Ollywebb1, 

I love, love, LOVE that photo! I could definitely look at that pic for a month on my calendar!


----------



## Darcy1311

I have removed Darcy's pictures from May photo of the month as some viewers found them offensive.. :-[...perhaps we will enter the June photo shoot......choke chainless..


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> I have removed Darcy's pictures from May photo of the month as some viewers found them offensive.. :-[...perhaps we will enter the June photo shoot......choke chainless..


get it back up Darcy, as has already been stated, it's just a bit of fun


----------



## Darcy1311

harrigab said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have removed Darcy's pictures from May photo of the month as some viewers found them offensive.. :-[...perhaps we will enter the June photo shoot......choke chainless..
> 
> 
> 
> get it back up Darcy, as has already been stated, it's just a bit of fun
Click to expand...


----------



## Ollywebb1

@ Ottosmama, ;D ;D thanks. It made me laugh so much. And I was thinking the same about the calendar. I've got a V calendar at the moment and good as it is, I reckon we can all put together a better one! Pictures from around the world, V's of different ages in different environments doing different things. I'm excited. I'm hoping there will be photos to make us laugh, photos to make us swoon, photos to make us jealous and most importantly..... Photos to make us proud and inspired to get out there with our nuts!
8)


----------



## Ollywebb1

Argh crap, that was supposed to read "muts" ......sorry predictive text :-[


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ollywebb,

I think your photo is.....

'The Muts Nuts' 

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama

Ollywebb1 said:


> Argh crap, that was supposed to read "muts" ......sorry predictive text :-[


That's okay... That works too! Our muts are all pretty nuts!


----------



## harrigab

I think when it comes to voting time (I'll probably need to open another thread with entries), I'll try, if possible, to make all pics the same size if that's okay with everyone.


----------



## Nelly

Please be the right way up please be the right way up!


----------



## Laika

1st trip to the beach today!


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby so relaxed and happy to have us back home after we vacationed for 10 days.


----------



## DixiesMom

This is Miss Reba moments after being awarded 2nd place in the VCA National Specialty obedience trial. It's not as pretty as some of the entries but I have never been prouder of this wonderful girl. She succeeded in spite of me.


----------



## CrazyCash

Can I have two dogs in the picture??  This is one of my new favorites from tonight, the snugglers are at it again!


----------



## redhead75

:-*


----------



## harrigab

redhead75 said:


> :-*


lovely redhead,, but which pic are you entering? (only one pic per member )


----------



## redhead75

Sorry! I updated it!


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Here's my picture for May. Taken tonight with Oquirrh's besties, Erie and Seeker.


----------



## RubyRoo

Oquirrh said:


> Here's my picture for May. Taken tonight with Oquirrh's besties, Erie and Seeker.


Wow - that V on the right (maybe Seeker) looks just like my Ruby. Love that they are sitting so nicely together.


----------



## MilesMom

Here is a picture of Miles enjoying Big Bear Lake!


----------



## smurfette

This is the face of our alarm clock on Saturdays  Dugo takes his job very seriously.


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma's first real proper swim 
i also wanted to capture the newest bridge in Belgrade, good view from Ada lake where we were


----------



## k31shooter

Here is my girl Maggie


----------



## minnere

Pacer and Cadence showing a little love for each other.


----------



## Vida

I'm sort of hoping this is a winner because it really deserves to be!
Apologies for no vizslas in shot, but isn't this amazing.
A Doberman bitch nursing 12 orphan GSD pups!!! ;D


----------



## harrigab

beautiful Vida ;D


----------



## einspänner

Vida, I'm so relieved your friend found a bitch for her puppies! Let us know how they get on.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Vida,

That's the 'Pic' of the month for me...... ;D 

And the story of the year  ( so far) 

Hobbsy


----------



## KB87

This is my boy affectionately checking out my new engagement ring that he's quite fond of . I love this picture of him!


----------



## RubyRoo

KB87 said:


> This is my boy affectionately checking out my new engagement ring that he's quite fond of . I love this picture of him!


Nice bling Kate! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## smurfette

Congrats!! He is beautiful and so is the ring


----------



## River

River has had a make over ready for her May photo shoot. Enjoy.

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-gFVkPWD/0/X3/i-gFVkPWD-X3.jpg


This is My only entry


----------



## adrino

Well that's me picked a picture finally! 

It was taken in Clowes Wood in Kent on the 1st of May when we still had lovely weather in the UK.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

So, I knew I should have waited until the end of the month to submit a picture. Can I delete my original picture and post a new one? Sorry. Not trying to be difficult. And maybe I will wait until the end of the month if you are going to start a new thread with just photos for the month.


----------



## harrigab

Oquirrh said:


> So, I knew I should have waited until the end of the month to submit a picture. _*Can I delete my original picture and post a new one?*_ Sorry. Not trying to be difficult. And maybe I will wait until the end of the month if you are going to start a new thread with just photos for the month.


Naah, sorry. Once it's posted it's counted. Not being a meanie, just don't want to have to chop and change posts. I'm struggling to get one of Ruby at the moment.


----------



## chrispycrunch

Here's my entry

Reno (the dog I've been sitting) on point. Shot on May 9th with a Panasonic Lumix LX7


----------



## harrigab

here's mine, from our walk yesterday


----------



## Melissa_DT

My submission- a day at the beach for Bentley this weekend!


----------



## JoanTheJet

Joan sleeping on me....what a good heater!


----------



## Rudy

13.5 weeks
Willow sticking all her sets and points


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy yet again... :-*


----------



## Canadian Expy

Aspen's first trip to the lake - here's him having a little R & R on the dock after the excitement of meeting many new friends. He's a little unsure of the water - enjoys being around it and on it (via boat), just not quite IN it yet. ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Here are my two babies - Sadie and Argo. We just rescued Argo a few weeks ago and he's loving the easy life now 8). 

They are at our farm on the pond dam. It's so pretty there!


----------



## harrigab

JoanTheJet said:


> Joan again...on our daily jaunt!


I can only allow your first pic though JTJ


----------



## Ollywebb1

When, and how do we start voting? ???


----------



## harrigab

Ollywebb1 said:


> When, and how do we start voting? ???


at the end of the month Ollywebb, I'll open a new thread with all the photos and a poll attached.


----------



## OttosMama

The month is coming to an end so it looks like this will be our entry. We took it yesterday.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

I can't take credit for the photo, but I can take credit for the Pup. "Brandi" is a 9 week old pup that went to their new home. We received this picture yesterday. I call it Vizslabunny.


----------



## sniper john

Really enjoyed going through all the posts looking at everyone's pictures. Some really good ones. Here is my contribution. Fearless Dash taking a flying leap into a west Texas creek bed.


----------



## calum

Great photos everyone! Here is my contribution. Taken on Saturday.


----------



## Baja

I guess I should add one or two here...


----------



## harrigab

Baja said:


> I guess I should add one or two here...


again...only one pic Baja per month. Which one are you entering?


----------



## Baja

harrigab said:


> Baja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should add one or two here...
> 
> 
> 
> again...only one pic Baja per month. Which one are you entering?
Click to expand...

Sorry about that... I didn't read the rules. The second one would be great.


----------



## harrigab

I'll clean the thread closer to closing date and before I put up a poll.


----------



## Suliko

I absolutely adore this thread!  Here is my submission - Pacsirta and a ball


----------



## harrigab

had a bit of a clean up, I've removed posts that have been entered where members have already posted a pic, I've left it that the first picture post remains, so apologies for that but I did say _*one*_ pic per member. I am however, struggling to un-attach one of Baja's, seems intent on remaining! I'll close thread friday night before i go to bed so it'll probably be about 10:30pm (GMT). I'll probably put a new voting/poll thread up on saturday morning.


----------



## cooperman

Kenzie being all snuggly.


----------



## Vida

I submitted the Dobi and pups pic but as I don't own the bitch or pups can I submit one of my dogs?


----------



## harrigab

Vida said:


> I submitted the Dobi and pups pic but as I don't own the bitch or pups can I submit one of my dogs?


I've classed the dobi pic as your pic Vida as you'd entered it. Let it stand for this month and get a pic of your dog entered next month


----------



## harrigab

GarysApollo said:


> I posted this one a long time ago but it is still my favorite. Not the best quality picture.


when you say "a long time ago" was it in May of this year? just that pics entered have to be taken during the month of the comp..to encourage you all to get your cameras out ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Go on Doug,

Lay the law down, we love it when you MODERATE!!!!!!!!!



harrigab said:


> GarysApollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one a long time ago but it is still my favorite. Not the best quality picture.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say "a long time ago" was it in May of this year? just that pics entered have to be taken during the month of the comp..to encourage you all to get your cameras out ;D
Click to expand...


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> Go on Doug,
> 
> Lay the law down, we love it when you MODERATE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GarysApollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one a long time ago but it is still my favorite. Not the best quality picture.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say "a long time ago" was it in May of this year? just that pics entered have to be taken during the month of the comp..to encourage you all to get your cameras out ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

starting to wonder what I let myself in for with this "photo of the month" malarkey lol!


----------



## TAIsMom

Here's Tai! Such a character, even when asleep! I'm going to need a faster camera to get pics outside.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Sorry TM,

I'm sure the photo of the month MODERATER may tell you he has to accept your first photo entry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-\

Hobbsy


PS. 
Soooooooooooo glad you chose to post this pic I think it is BEAU........ Beautiful   
And is a Winner


----------



## harrigab

oops, have you already entered one?, my error :-\


----------



## hobbsy1010

Well here goes........

While I was in another room in the house this evening, downloading this evenings walk photo's of 'our two' swimming in the river, getting all 'arty' with soft focus shots of the pups and the sun disappearing across the river.
I finally chose, my 'May' photo of the month to submit!

Happy with my choice, I decided to retire to bedsit land.....

Went to let the Pups out to do their 'business' I find what's been keeping one of the party so quiet while I was trying to submit my entry!!!!

Only purchased the previous evening (£15) a new 'snuggler'!!!!

What could I do but enter this as my 'May Entry' to the photo comp :-\

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-QTxjmV2/0/XL/i-QTxjmV2-XL.jpg

Hobbsy :


----------



## TAIsMom

Darn, I thought earlier on in the thread people were given choices when they submitted more than one.


----------



## VictoriaW

Took this one early in the month, but it wound up being my favorite:


----------



## harrigab

TAIsMom said:


> Darn, I thought earlier on in the thread people were given choices when they submitted more than one.


members have been posting more than one Jenny, but I'm sure I said that it was first pic and only one pic per month per member.Believe me when I say I feel like the big bad wolf when I delete them, but if I don't it'll be a minefield trying to set up a voting poll.


----------



## datacan

harrigab said:


> TAIsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when *I say I feel like the big bad wolf* when I delete them...
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the morning?
> ;D
Click to expand...


----------



## harrigab

datacan said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAIsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when *I say I feel like the big bad wolf* when I delete them...
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the morning?
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that depends on where I wake up :
Click to expand...


----------



## datacan

harrigab said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAIsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when *I say I feel like the big bad wolf* when I delete them...
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the morning?
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that depends on where I wake up :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I knew it... The other day I literally woke up on the floor, squeezed out by the dogs, mostly. Rough start.
> 
> Darcy, got my vote, lovely hound collar... 8) thanks it means a lot.
> If she pulls, use a *heeling stick* to block her surging forwards. Easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## harrigab

having a brain blank at creating a new thread with all the photos, some won't copy and paste so I'll probably add a poll to this thread, I'll do that tomorrow evening when I get back from work.


----------



## TAIsMom

OK, Tai with his arms out sleeping is in my opinion (and I'm the mom) the cutest darned pic! And I totally believe you .... darned new rules ... I'm glad I'm not YOU!! I've been the manager and found that it's not good for my personality.  I support you in what you do!

If anyone wants to see the other pic check out the "Great family dogs" thread.


----------



## harrigab

Redbirddog, I accidently deleted the wrong pic the other day of Chloe and Baily, can you post it back up again mate, I've locked the voting thread until you do.


----------



## redbirddog

Chloe and Bailey in the hills. May 4th.
- RBD


----------



## harrigab

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8955.msg66218.html#msg66218


----------

